# stuck here.



## Alyse (Aug 12, 2009)

Why is everyone so concerned with finding the meaning of life? Why are we looking into the universe to find it? We're obviously put on earth FOR earth. Yes I'm curious about the universe too, but we're not made to comprehend it. We're made to take care of the planet we're ON. And I don't mean reduce reuse recycle. obviously that would help but no one cares anyway. Here's the thing; every species on this planet makes different contributions TO life on earth. The foodchain; honeybees for an example. But humans have no meaning , as we're on top of the food chain and all. We certainly have no genetic details like making honey either. But we do have a meaning, and its the most important meaning. and no one realizes it. Our full-time job on earth was SUPPOSED to be taking care of it. We're here to maintain the growth on earth. we manage populations of animals and we slash and burn crops. We keep plants growing and when their life is spent, we make room for more. We are supposed to rid the earth of its poisons, yet we add more. Like a gorilla who grooms his brother, free of tics and bugs in their hair, we groom the head of the earth. So why are we making so much technology and poison to venture to space and find new jobs for people. we have a job. but we're STUCK having to make 'money' . money is worthless, but we need it to live in this made up life of giant buildings and fake lawns. we have depression and mental disorders, much more than any other place in the world, because we know this isn't what life is supposed to be.. and yet we push our lifestyle upon the rest of the world. ..


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Yip, so true. People are addicted to the lifestyle they live...sadly...


----------

